# IZMIR - TURKEY



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

İzmir, historically Smyrna, is the third most populous city of Turkey and the country's largest port after İstanbul. It is located in the Gulf of İzmir, by the Aegean Sea. It is the capital of İzmir Province. 
İzmir is the inheritor of almost 3,500 years of urban past, and possibly up to that much more in terms of advanced human settlement patterns. It is Turkey's first port for exports and its free zone.
Izmir enjoys a temperate climate with mild winters and warm summers.

*Population:* 2,649,582 









----------------------------------------




























































































Source: www.izmir.com- Flickr


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

My 2-nd most favourite city of Turkey after Istanbul


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos of Izmir @SnowMan :cheers: some of them are just great


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

^^
Thank you for your kind comments 















.


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Some other photos














































Source: www.wowturkey.com


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice pix


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Very Nice Izmir!


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Izmir (Alsancak quarter)


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

*More Izmir Photos*


----------



## kemet1984 (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Any old pictures of Izmir?


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

those pictures of Izmir reminds me of my holiday there few years back


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

*More photos of Izmir*


----------



## kemet1984 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice touch to this one.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the lovely photos, Izmir is beautiful.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

looks really cool! gr8 weather too!

reminds me a bit of Tel Aviv


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

*More photos of Izmir*


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

More Photos of Izmir


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Izmir looks as good, or even better than I remember.


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Very nice pics of İzmir.


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

^^SnowMan thanx for pics.:yes:Izmir looks wonderful:cheers:Wait for next pics...Greetings from Poland!!!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)




----------



## UltrAslanErkan (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Vladhill (Dec 6, 2008)

Curti muito a cidade, agradável e envolvente.
Desejo conhecer um dia!
Abração do Brasil!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from Izmir...fresh pics would be nice.


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice city u have there my turkish friends!:cheers:


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Time lapse :cheers2:



DU999 said:


>


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOFiXx5g5QY/


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

^^^^
Great photo of Izmir..


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

-


meds said:


> izmir skyline by ad hoc, on Flickr





meds said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BSW2R2El8M2/
> 
> Fotograf Izmir Cikolata Festivalinden


-


----------



## urbani90s (Oct 1, 2017)

^^ Izmir :cheers:


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

İZMİR YANSIMASI by soner Diker, on Flickr


----------

